# Greenwing Event / Tom Knapp



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Jul 18, 2007)

Walton Co. Chapter
Sat. Aug. 18, 2007
Jaw-Doc-Farms
Social Circle, GA

Check this out in the around campfire forum.


----------



## Tombuster (Jul 18, 2007)

*we will be there*

free bump


----------



## Razorback (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll be there.

It was 2 years ago that Tom Knapp was announced to be there and both my son and me are looking forward to seeing his show first hand.

Razor


----------



## hambone303 (Jul 24, 2007)

See you there.. Here's a bump for you


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 26, 2007)

Another free bump!!! I might make it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 31, 2007)

bumpty bump!!! Ya'll come on out and have a great day with us.


----------



## Tombuster (Jul 31, 2007)

[ I might make it.[/QUOTE]

you better make it.....and quit yelling.


----------



## STiTkacik (Aug 8, 2007)

How much for admission?


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 8, 2007)

It's 10.00 per child and this includes a t-shirt, lunch, and prizes.  If you don't have children a $10.00 donation will work.


----------



## Waterfowl Widowmaker (Aug 8, 2007)

What time does it start?


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 10, 2007)

I would try to get there around 8:00 or 8:30 am, should start at 9:00.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump, only 3 more days.


----------



## momma (Aug 16, 2007)

Stupid question but isTom doing his shooting exibition?


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 16, 2007)

yes he is. I ain't yellin yet but don't get me riled up D


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 17, 2007)

BUMP, Tommorow is the big day, don't forget.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be the one in the Woody's hat carrying a camera to dang big but it's all I could get on short notice.

My son will be shooting in the BB gun shoot w/ a BRIGHT green DU pellet gun.

Se y'all there.

Razor


----------



## Razorback (Aug 20, 2007)

As soon as I can I'll resize some of my Pix & post them later today.

gaduckthrasher, good to meet ya there.

Razor


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea, good to meet you also razor.  Thanks for coming out and supporting.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 20, 2007)

*Kudos to the "committee"*

I took my son, his 2 sons, plus a friend and his son. That was a good day!!!  Many thanks to everyone who had a hand in running that event. It was well done and my group really had a good time. Tom Knapp's show was outstanding to say the least and he signed autographs for a very long time before and after his show. If you missed it, don't miss it next year!!!!!!


----------



## SGaither (Aug 20, 2007)

We sure had a good time.  Thanks GADUCKTRASHER for inviting me to such a good thing and I'm glad I was able to volunteer to help.  Those kids shooting the BB guns sure had a good time and man could some of those kids shoot!


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 20, 2007)

We appreciate your help S Gaither, glad you had a good time.  How did you like Tom Knapp?


----------

